# Beech Manor - July 2014



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

I've seen a few externals posted before, but not internals. 

Not a hugely inspiring, is definitely better from the outside, but ho hum, urbexers cant be choosers. Visited solo. 

Beech Manor: 



Ding Dong:



A few more details from around the front: 












Nice. Let's pop inside. 

Wallpaper: 



Some kids had got in and smashed some of the balusters out which was a shame: 



Brick: 


















Obligatory toilet shot: 















Outhouse: 












It amazes me that details like this remain when the wall behind it is all but gone! 



Cheers for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

We may have missed each other if you did this at weekend mate, drove past it but didn't venture inside, you could of been inside when I was outside spooky! Anyway good selection of shots buddy, I do love your close ups!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

Cheers dude! 
You'll have to give me a buzz next time you're up here, this is only 20 mins from my doorstep


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 28, 2014)

Great stuff I love the door!
Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers dude!
> You'll have to give me a buzz next time you're up here, this is only 20 mins from my doorstep



20mins you say? the stalking continues lol I shall indeed chap wont be for another couple weeks, till im up that way again


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

Cracking set of images & you,ve captured it well.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing! I wonder what year they ran out of toilet roll


----------



## smiler (Jul 28, 2014)

I liked that, good pics, Most Enjoyable, Thanks.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 28, 2014)

Jodee1kenobi said:


> Awesome photos thanks for sharing! I wonder what year they ran out of toilet roll



Izal no doubt  

Great set you've done there


----------



## GPSJim (Jul 28, 2014)

From the first external shot I thought it would be completely trashed, but actually very good! Nice work Mr X.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 28, 2014)

Like this a lot, well captured.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

AHA! Nice to see a report from you UrbanX! I know you have been a busy man. Nice set of pics here!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 30, 2014)

Creepy place, like it!


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice explore that...


----------



## Dugie (Jul 30, 2014)

I like the outhouse looks a nice little place. We can only make the best of what we find and you did just that mate.

Dugie


----------



## rikue (Aug 18, 2014)

Some very nice photographs there, very crisp!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheers dude!


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

I love the front door shot... Nice work.


----------



## derelictwom (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice report! I'm liking the wallpaper


----------

